# Aero frame bmx id



## Leoncito (Sep 21, 2019)

Found this bike the other day,it's an aero frame and fork, decals say bmx on top tube ,and the headtube decal says fbc, also there is FBC stamped on the rear drop out I haven't been able to find any info on it can you help ?


----------

